# I Lost 26 Pounds But.....



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2022)

I re-gained 4.5 pounds. The weight loss didn't happen quickly, it happened over the course of maybe a year and a half. I found myself eating less (naturally) rather than starting a formal "diet". I need to exercise more frequently, then I'd lose that 4.5 plus more probably. I'd like to lose at least 11 - 12 more pounds. However, it's good to see that the waistlines of my skirts on which I had to struggle to button up, now are too loose. I need to lose more stomach though so my slacks and jeans (next size down) would fit a bit better. These jeans, which were my most comfortable, used to fit me nicely, now they are very loose. This was taken last October when I was at the timeshare. These pants were bagging off me. I also noticed that they used to be a little too short, so I had let out the 1/2 " hem. Now they are almost too long because I've lost 2 inches.

me.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Well done, Diva... 

I walk on my treadmill most days... not lost a pound.. do you think I should give up the cake ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well done, Diva...
> 
> I walk on my treadmill most days... not lost a pound.. do you think I should give up the cake ?


Not if it makes you happy HD.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Not if it makes you happy HD.


thank you..I will continue...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva ,your weight loss is fantastic. Don't let a set back discourage you. 
I lost 10 pounds over a period of 2 years, I tried several diets but none worked.
What worked for me was having fruit for lunch. Usually a banana and maybe an apple with peanut butter and after dinner no snacks which was the hard part for me.
Suppertime I eat whatever I want. I love gravy on my potatoes , fried foods and even the chicken skin. I'm sure this isn't doing much for my cholesterol but you can't do it all without feeling deprived and that is a big factor for me to be able to eat the way I do.
If I see a pound or two creep on I can usually pinpoint where I went wrong. 
Now I feel better in my pants and can see my shoes again. My weight is right on target. 
Continued success with your weight loss and keep the picture you posted to give you incentive,


----------



## Della (Feb 5, 2022)

That's fantastic, Diva!  Even  in  your "baggy" clothes I can see you have a good, nicely proportioned figure and I know you have a beautiful, young looking face.  You go girl!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I re-gained 4.5 pounds. The weight loss didn't happen quickly, it happened over the course of maybe a year and a half. I found myself eating less (naturally) rather than starting a formal "diet". I need to exercise more frequently, then I'd lose that 4.5 plus more probably. I'd like to lose at least 11 - 12 more pounds. However, it's good to see that the waistlines of my skirts on which I had to struggle to button up, now are too loose. I need to lose more stomach though so my slacks and jeans (next size down) would fit a bit better. These jeans, which were my most comfortable, used to fit me nicely, now they are very loose. This was taken last October when I was at the timeshare. These pants were bagging off me. I also noticed that they used to be a little too short, so I had let out the 1/2 " hem. Now they are almost too long because I've lost 2 inches.
> 
> me. View attachment 207060


I like to eat "fat free" and "sugar free" things because those substances are the ingredients for a bigger waist.  Sugar is an enemy and I know there are sugar substitutes in and out of our food.  But, I do as much as I can and I eat like Weight Watchers do, but not paying.  I find recipes on Pinterest.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well done, Diva...
> 
> I walk on my treadmill most days... not lost a pound.. do you think I should give up the cake ?


Yes, I believe so.  On WW you could mix a cake mix with a can of coke and then bake it and still be able to eat cake.  No oil or other ingredients, just the coke.  But, once I left off the cake, weight started disappearing.  Have you tried a mug cake?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2022)

Della said:


> That's fantastic, Diva!  Even  in  your "baggy" clothes I can see you have a good, nicely proportioned figure and I know you have a beautiful, young looking face.  You go girl!


Awwww...THANK you so much Della. How very nice of you to compliment me in such a lovely fashion 

@fancicoffee13  I don't add sugar to my food anymore, but of course many things already have sugar in their ingredients. My weakness is ice cream. I can't find the delicious Edy's sugar free ice cream anywhere anymore. I have a personal size lemon pie about every 10 days. I have cut down my use of Splenda quite a bit. I mostly use agave now (except for in cold cereal), finding that agave with one pack of Splenda if more sweetness is needed works very well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @OneEyedDiva ,your weight loss is fantastic. Don't let a set back discourage you.
> I lost 10 pounds over a period of 2 years, I tried several diets but none worked.
> What worked for me was having fruit for lunch. Usually a banana and maybe an apple with peanut butter and after dinner no snacks which was the hard part for me.
> Suppertime I eat whatever I want. I love gravy on my potatoes , fried foods and even the chicken skin. I'm sure this isn't doing much for my cholesterol but you can't do it all without feeling deprived and that is a big factor for me to be able to eat the way I do.
> ...


Thank you so much for your encouragement Ruth. I've been thinking about incorporating more fruit and vegetables into my diet. I had gotten off track. One reason is because of a recent blood pressure scare which I'm going to write a separate post for. I enjoy apples with peanut butter...just wish the apples tasted better. I've also gotten back into eating oranges after decades. I usually try to eat less at night and am sometimes satisfied with a bowl of broccoli salad with chopped eggs or seafood blend (aka imitation crab meat) and a few croutons, with dressing of course. 

Congratulations to you on your weight loss too and for having a plan as well as keeping up with things if you go off course a bit.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva I am no expert but are you trying to cut down on all meals? I found that lunch and no snacks was enough of a change for me even though I'm sure I over ate at dinner time. I also noticed that if I ate a few crackers or something like that about an hour before dinner it took the edge off my apatite for dinner and that helped with the food portions. 
I hate grazing like a rabbit. 

This time of the year apples are out of season in New Jersey and the ones I get aren't as tasty. I bought some really good grapefruit last week and had that an a banana. 
After I lost the weight I needed to lose I was hoping my blood pressure would have gone down but it didn't budge. I have an appointment with a new doctor since I've haven't gone in years.
I hope she is sitting down when she gets the results of the blood work. I suppose I'll need bp meds and I'm not thrilled about that but I guess I should be happy I made it to 76 without any medication at all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @OneEyedDiva I am no expert but are you trying to cut down on all meals? I found that lunch and no snacks was enough of a change for me even though I'm sure I over ate at dinner time. I also noticed that if I ate a few crackers or something like that about an hour before dinner it took the edge off my apatite for dinner and that helped with the food portions.
> I hate grazing like a rabbit.
> 
> This time of the year apples are out of season in New Jersey and the ones I get aren't as tasty. I bought some really good grapefruit last week and had that an a banana.
> ...


I'm not *trying* to do anything. It just seems like I don't require as much food as I used to unless I'm stress eating. I was stress eating for a couple of weeks after my DIL died. I seemed to have calmed down now. I am a snacker so that I have to watch. Apples with peanut butter is one of my favorite snacks or sometimes apples with caramel dip and cheese (discovered that when I bought it from a 7-Eleven in Tampa to take on the train). When are apples in season? I thought it was now.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva apples are available all year round but our local apple crop comes in the beginning of fall. The ones we get now have been stored a very long time and aren't local apples. I read that they gas them somehow to keep them fresh longer but the flavor and texture suffers. 
I have a tendency to stress eat as well. 
I'm glad you have calmed down and wish you the best.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 5, 2022)

I don't want to be presumptuous, but when we moved to Dallas 16 years ago and I started working from home I decided to start exercising.  I would go to the gym every day and walk on the elliptical machine.  That kept my weight the same but it never made my waist smaller.  When I started doing strength training (either weights or machines) my waist went from 34 to 31 inches. 

I still do it to this day and I'm happy with the results.  I see women much older than I in my gym doing the same.  There is one woman who is on a scooter because she does not have lower mobility but she does strength training for her upper body and I so admire her.  

In any case, Diva I'm so proud of your accomplishment and you look great!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @OneEyedDiva apples are available all year round but our local apple crop comes in the beginning of fall. The ones we get now have been stored a very long time and aren't local apples. I read that they gas them somehow to keep them fresh longer but the flavor and texture suffers.
> I have a tendency to stress eat as well.
> I'm glad you have calmed down and wish you the best.


Thank you so much Ruth. Gassing and lengthy storing of the apples doesn't sound appealing. Guess I'll go back to my Plan B...eating organic apple sauce. BTW when I eat the apples, I slice them and sprinkle a little cinnamon-Splenda mixture on them to give them a better flavor.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I Lost 26 Pounds But.....I re-gained 4.5 pounds.


Hey you are down over 20 pounds, no small accomplishment!  You should be proud of that.

Exercising is very good for you, and you should do what you can.  However exercise doesn't have as much impact on weight gain or loss as the calories you eat do.  You are doing a lot of good things, keep it up and I bet the weight will start to go down again!

I have struggled with weight and overeating all my life, I know it can be a struggle, but you can do it!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Hey you are down over 20 pounds, no small accomplishment!  You should be proud of that.
> 
> Exercising is very good for you, and you should do what you can.  However exercise doesn't have as much impact on weight gain or loss as the calories you eat do.  You are doing a lot of good things, keep it up and I bet the weight will start to go down again!
> 
> I have struggled with weight and overeating all my life, I know it can be a struggle, but you can do it!


Thank you so much for your encouraging words  An easy, fun way to exercise would be if I dance to my disco and dance playlists for 30 minutes at least 4 times a week. I used to do it. I just need to get out of lazy mode and *do it.*


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> dance to my disco and dance playlists for 30 minutes at least 4 times a week


That would be great exercise!

In my experience any exercise you enjoy and can stick to doing is good.  Whatever feels best.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 6, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva when you dance just don't do what I did when I was a teen. I was  suppose to be cleaning my room but instead I had the music blasting and I was dancing with the mop in my nightgown.
The stairs to our porch was near my bedroom and you could see in from the top step. I didn't have the curtain closed and the milkman stood there watching. 

I was so embarrassed when I saw him watching with a smile on his face. I went down on my knees and crawled right out of the bedroom. I'll never forget it. lol


----------



## Pecos (Feb 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I re-gained 4.5 pounds. The weight loss didn't happen quickly, it happened over the course of maybe a year and a half. I found myself eating less (naturally) rather than starting a formal "diet". I need to exercise more frequently, then I'd lose that 4.5 plus more probably. I'd like to lose at least 11 - 12 more pounds. However, it's good to see that the waistlines of my skirts on which I had to struggle to button up, now are too loose. I need to lose more stomach though so my slacks and jeans (next size down) would fit a bit better. These jeans, which were my most comfortable, used to fit me nicely, now they are very loose. This was taken last October when I was at the timeshare. These pants were bagging off me. I also noticed that they used to be a little too short, so I had let out the 1/2 " hem. Now they are almost too long because I've lost 2 inches.
> 
> me. View attachment 207060


MDS

I am proud of you. This is not a small achievement.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 6, 2022)

Pecos said:


> MDS
> 
> I am proud of you. This is not a small achievement.


Thank you so much MDB!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Awwww...THANK you so much Della. How very nice of you to compliment me in such a lovely fashion
> 
> @fancicoffee13  I don't add sugar to my food anymore, but of course many things already have sugar in their ingredients. My weakness is ice cream. I can't find the delicious Edy's sugar free ice cream anywhere anymore. I have a personal size lemon pie about every 10 days. I have cut down my use of Splenda quite a bit. I mostly use agave now (except for in cold cereal), finding that agave with one pack of Splenda if more sweetness is needed works very well.


Have you tried the Frozen Yogurt ice cream?  It is wonderful!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 6, 2022)

Pecos said:


> MDS
> 
> I am proud of you. This is not a small achievement.


Yes!  So proud of you indeed!  But keep that sugar and fat stuff off the list.  Sugar goes right to the tummy area and the fat goes there too.  I buy sugar free, fat free and sodium free stuff.  Made it a habit and the lab works prove it and I feel great AND my tummy is slimming down too.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you so much Ruth. Gassing and lengthy storing of the apples doesn't sound appealing. Guess I'll go back to my Plan B...eating organic apple sauce. BTW when I eat the apples, I slice them and sprinkle a little cinnamon-Splenda mixture on them to give them a better flavor.


Yes!  that is a great way to eat the apples-cinnamon and splenda!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 12, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I re-gained 4.5 pounds. The weight loss didn't happen quickly, it happened over the course of maybe a year and a half. I found myself eating less (naturally) rather than starting a formal "diet". I need to exercise more frequently, then I'd lose that 4.5 plus more probably. I'd like to lose at least 11 - 12 more pounds. However, it's good to see that the waistlines of my skirts on which I had to struggle to button up, now are too loose. I need to lose more stomach though so my slacks and jeans (next size down) would fit a bit better. These jeans, which were my most comfortable, used to fit me nicely, now they are very loose. This was taken last October when I was at the timeshare. These pants were bagging off me. I also noticed that they used to be a little too short, so I had let out the 1/2 " hem. Now they are almost too long because I've lost 2 inches.
> 
> me. View attachment 207060


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 12, 2022)

I lost 20 pounds, going by WW. But, I quit them because I found out how to eat to lose without having to pay.  My belt, I can buckle it in the last hole!  4 inches lost!  All I did is mainly cut out the beef, sodium, fat, sugar and walking 8-10,000 steps a day.  And that has taken about 4 months!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I lost 20 pounds, going by WW. But, I quit them because I found out how to eat to lose without having to pay.  My belt, I can buckle it in the last hole!  4 inches lost!  All I did is mainly cut out the beef, sodium, fat, sugar and walking 8-10,000 steps a day.  And that has taken about 4 months!


That's great! You've inspired me to get back to walking with Leslie Sansone and dancing to my Disco-Dance playlists.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 12, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> My belt, I can buckle it in the last hole! 4 inches lost!


Good for you!! That is great, an impressive accomplishment lady!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 22, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's great! You've inspired me to get back to walking with Leslie Sansone and dancing to my Disco-Dance playlists.
> 
> View attachment 208224


Thank  you, Teal.


----------



## Remy (Feb 22, 2022)

That's very well done @OneEyedDiva Weight loss for me is one of the hardest things ever. It probably is hard for others also.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 22, 2022)

Congratulations on the weight loss.  Twenty six pounds is a good deal to lose!  That's quite the accomplishment!

You lost 26 and as I look at my big caboose-I found them


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss.  Twenty six pounds is a good deal to lose!  That's quite the accomplishment!
> 
> You lost 26 and as I look at my big caboose-I found them


Well don't give them back!  And thank you.
@Remy  Thank you.


----------

